

OAuth 2.0 / OpenID vulnerability affects Facebook, Google, Yahoo, LinkedIn, ... - brownbat
http://www.tetraph.com/blog/2014/05/covert-redirect-vulnerability-related-oauth-2-0-openid-covert-redirect-vulnerability-related-oauth-2-0-openid-%E4%B8%8E-oauth-2-0-openid-%E6%9C%89%E5%85%B3%E7%9A%84-covert-redirect/

======
brownbat
For counterpoint, TNS argues this is really nothing new, just a "sky is
falling" report trying to stir up panic: [http://thenewstack.io/it-director-
yoda-unlearn-what-you-have...](http://thenewstack.io/it-director-yoda-unlearn-
what-you-have-learned-about-facebook-and-oauth/)

